

45 Gigapixel Photo of Dubai - bhartzer
http://www.gigapan.com/gigapans/48492

======
ant6n
Took me forever to find a person in the streets. You can actually see some
people hanging out in one of the Observation decks in the Burj Kalifa.

------
rdlecler1
Very cool, although it looks like one of China's ghost cities. I see
construction but no workers. No people on balconies, no people walking about.
It's like some kind of apocalyptic mirage. City planners really need to take a
closer look at New York. It worked because small consumer shops exist on the
ground level and people live and work on the upper levels. As pedestrians walk
down the street they have amenities there for them. Contrast that with streets
where there is a big building with not street level shops. It adds no value to
the community. Very much like the design intentions of the projects in NY.
Don't try to mix parks with buildings. Make sense buildings and then make a
big public park.

